# Some Newport, RI Questions



## NYtrad (Jun 6, 2009)

In late August I am taking a trip to Newport, RI with my brother and parents. My brother and I are both in our very early 20s. Wanted to get some recommendations regarding Newport in general.

More specifically, where to eat? Somewhere to grab a great lobster roll? Places to have lunch/dinner with the family?

But more importantly, where to grab a few G&Ts? Are there any bars that are frequented by people my age, the college-aged crowd?

I would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## jimbob (Jun 24, 2006)

*Newport, RI*

One of the best and oldest restaurants is called Yesterday's. Great food and good looking college girls. Go to any of the places in the Brick Market/Thames St. area and that is where the action is. Not far is the Spiced Pear which sits at the end of the Cliff Walk and has terrific food and one of the greatest views you will ever see. There are two colleges which used to be all girl at one time. Salve Regina used to have all the rich ones and it is coed now. It sits on Belview Ave where all the old mansions are. They are worth a tour. See "Mr North" and "The Great Gatsby" they were both filmed in the Belview Ave area and in the mansions. Good luck and let me know how you did. It will be very hard to leave. Also you might try what is called "Lower Thames" which is past the post office and there will be plenty for you to do. Brick Alley Pub has one of the greatest hamburgers I've ever eaten and their nachos were pretty good when I last had them.


----------

